# Wild GTP's in SYDNEY..



## Kirby (Apr 8, 2008)

alright guys, 
a certain suburb on the northern beaches has a history of Green Tree Pythons being found in people backyards since as long as 20 odd years ago, when some of my neighbors were spending their younger years playing in the bush. two doors down is a guy who has spoke to me about 'many years ago' catching three very young green tree pythons, at that age being vibrant yellow orange, at one little stream on one side of the suburb. and he called Taronga Zoo who emediately was delighted to take them, and agreed because their not local its better they take them. or, they wanted a new attraction t the zoo of free very expensive snakes. 

another neighbor says that the house to the left has an adult who regularly can be seen, and is clearly a GTP (the guys a herper too) and an extremely intelligent man. (im talking three thick novels a week) 


i know i know, pics or it didnt happen. im praying for the day he comes over and says... wanna come see the GTP... then i will bring photo's.. 

it seems very unlikely that someone would dispose of a GTP into the bush, let alone two (m/f) or a gravid female. the chances to me are way too slim. im guessing its very isolated patches of moist streams and thick bush were these Gtp's seem to be surviving. but why on earth are they so far south...??? i always thought they were upper north Queensland.. not Sydney. 

any thoughts?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 8, 2008)

G'day Kirby,

Absolutely 100% without a doubt that there is no wild self-sustaining population of Green Pythons within 3000km of Sydney. It's kind of like the Brisbane rumours of Scrub Pythons, which some members of this forum have even tried to convince me of!


----------



## Kirby (Apr 8, 2008)

a-huh, 

any reason why? 

any chance that small patches of 'ideal' conditions are keeping them alive, and presumably thriving..? 

both these people have knowledge of snakes, so unless they are both freak instances of escapee hatchlings and one adult diamond python painted green... im still skepticle.. 

ill have to try get a pic..


----------



## waikare (Apr 8, 2008)

u sure they wer'nt smoking the green stuff tht made them c green snakes lol


----------



## Australis (Apr 8, 2008)

I agree with Jonno..

Sounds like complete BS.. particularly this part.



> another neighbor says that the house to the left has an adult who regularly can be seen



Regular? no photos, and a herper would know they are not native to Sydney and would naturally catch them.

Cute story though.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 8, 2008)

wouldnt be green tree pythons, might have been green pieces of hose maybe?


----------



## bigi (Apr 8, 2008)

only one way to be sure.
keep going to the area on herp expeditions until you are positive none or some are there


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 8, 2008)

Kirby said:


> a-huh,
> 
> any reason why?
> 
> ...



They are an equatorial species of python, requiring tropical rainforest to exist. If they didn't rely on this type of environment, then they would occur down the coast in every patch of sub-tropical rainforest all the way to Sydney.


----------



## craftsman (Apr 8, 2008)

Kirby,
A good number of locals at Bamaga (tip of Cape York) told me that they have seen GTPs in their area. These were genuine indigenous people with sound local knowledge, some of them even reasonably knowledgeable on snakes. After spending some days cruising with these fellas, we found 6 "Green Pythons" - all Green Tree Snakes! There you go!


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Apr 8, 2008)

how bright do the common tree snakes get in sydney?? Had a work mate tell me he saw a bright green snake in the blue mountains, found it hard 2 believe aswell!!


----------



## Armand (Apr 8, 2008)

I have the same thing.. Our neighbours (very very smart zoologists and scientists that study snakes) have seen GTP a couple of times before.. I made sure that they saw the actual Green Tree *PYTHON* and they both said it was certain.. It could well be that there are some roaming the areas of Sydney..


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 8, 2008)

No doubt they're mistaking GTS's for GTP's. GTP's wouldn't survive Sydney's cold Winters.


----------



## MatE (Apr 8, 2008)

Thats funny because when i was living up byron way the young bloke i was training said he saw a GTP in the bush out the back of his house.I wasnt a herper then but know that i think of it it was probably drug related lol.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 8, 2008)

Armand,

If your very very smart zoologist and snake scientist friends had seen a Green Python in Sydney, they would have realised the significance of their find and retained the specimen for further inspection by the museum.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 8, 2008)

there are no gtps in sydney its impossible


----------



## Armand (Apr 8, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Armand,
> 
> If your very very smart zoologist and snake scientist friends had seen a Green Python in Sydney, they would have realised the significance of their find and retained the specimen for further inspection by the museum.


 
good point.. i dont know iv never seen one before and i still don't believe it but what the heck there is a thread on it anyway so i though i might posts my experiances..


----------



## Splitmore (Apr 8, 2008)

Armand said:


> I have the same thing.. Our neighbours (very very smart zoologists and scientists that study snakes) have seen GTP a couple of times before.. I made sure that they saw the actual Green Tree *PYTHON* and they both said it was certain.. It could well be that there are some roaming the areas of Sydney..



Please, like Jonno said if he was half as smart as you are saying he would of no doubt realised it was a feral species. First winter would kill any of them off straight away.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Apr 8, 2008)

yeah,
i agree with Mrbredli, i mean it is cold here in Syd and it is only autumn......they would never survive our winters although i know the snakes in our bush love the heaters in winter!!!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 8, 2008)

i changed my views just looked outside and saw one on a tree and another on the doorstep


----------



## Jozz (Apr 8, 2008)

When I was a kid, my family went bush walking in Sydney at Kurangi (Sp?) Chase National Park (I just rang my dad and he remembered where it was, cause my brother got a tick in him that day). We saw a bright green snake in a tree. This was 20 odd years ago, and I was quite young, but it certainly was not a tree snake. To this day I swear it was a green tree python. We could see it very clearly, but it was very high up in a tree, and we watched it for a while.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 8, 2008)

AND you gave me a hard time about the cairns incident at least mine was in rainforest and the temps were more suitable AUSTRALIS AND HAZZARD .................LMAO RBB


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 8, 2008)

Jozz, if not a GTS it was probably a Diamond Python.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 8, 2008)

Only On The Internet ???????????????????????


----------



## Jozz (Apr 8, 2008)

It definately wasn't a GTS, and I have never seen a bright green Diamond Python. I know what I saw, and I am 99% sure it was a GTP. I've never said anything to anyone about it before, but my whole family saw it. I really don't care if people don't believe me, but I know what I saw.


----------



## beeman (Apr 8, 2008)

Its not possible, the climatic conditions are by no means suitable
to harbour green tree pythons, The winter temps alone would be fatal for any GTP!


----------



## lovey (Apr 8, 2008)

i was at a rave on the weekend in sydney and i swear i was talking to a GTP.
Very nice personality:lol::lol::lol:
hahahaha!!
I cant believe what in reading lol!!
OOhh and on the way home i got robbed by bigfoot!!:lol::lol:


----------



## spilota_variegata (Apr 8, 2008)

Jozz said:


> It definately wasn't a GTS, and I have never seen a bright green Diamond Python. I know what I saw, and I am 99% sure it was a GTP. I've never said anything to anyone about it before, but my whole family saw it. I really don't care if people don't believe me, but I know what I saw.



Where there's one there is sure to be others - if at all. Don't let anyone know of the location, take up study in biology or related subject and wild capture the snakes as part of your doctoral thesis. Breed them and sell them as genuine Sydney GTPs (with DNA testing included) and you'll be rich  These would have to be worth considerably more than the standard run of the mill "Genuine Aussie GTPs," and exponentially more than the mongrels from OS.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 8, 2008)

Jozz said:


> It definately wasn't a GTS, and I have never seen a bright green Diamond Python. I know what I saw, and I am 99% sure it was a GTP. I've never said anything to anyone about it before, but my whole family saw it. I really don't care if people don't believe me, but I know what I saw.


 
i have heard about someone else thinking they saw one near hawksberry, but they arnt gtps there green tree snakes, diamond pythons, toy snakes, a bit of hose or your imagination:lol:


----------



## abbott75 (Apr 8, 2008)

My dad (definitely NOT snake-knowledgeable) claims to have had a GTP hide under the bonnet of his Sigma on the NSW Central Coast.

I'm not saying it was one, I'm 99% sure it was not, but he claims it.


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 8, 2008)

abbott75 said:


> My dad (definitely NOT snake-knowledgeable) claims to have had a GTP hide under the bonnet of his Sigma on the NSW Central Coast.



Green tree pythons are well-known for hitching rides under the bonnet of a car. That's actually how they got to Queensland from New Guinea in the first place.

Stewart


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 8, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> i changed my views just looked outside and saw one on a tree and another on the doorstep



Hi Ryan,

They'll be mine - I lost them last week. Can you send them back up please?


Thanks,

Stewart


----------



## spilota_variegata (Apr 8, 2008)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Green tree pythons are well-known for hitching rides under the bonnet of a car. That's actually how they got to Queensland from New Guinea in the first place.
> 
> Stewart




I've heard of isolated cases where they have crept into mail centres and crawled into parcels, only to be discovered once they land - sometimes overseas :shock:


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 8, 2008)

spilota_variegata said:


> I've heard of isolated cases where they have crept into mail centres and crawled into parcels, only to be discovered once they land - sometimes overseas :shock:



I know of this guy who actually had not one, but seven(!), crawl into his trousers as he was making his way to the airport to catch a flight back home to Germany. He didn't realise they were there until the customs people noticed them. He was *really* embarrassed!

Stewart


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 8, 2008)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> They'll be mine - I lost them last week. Can you send them back up please?
> 
> ...


 
by any chance did you loose a bigfoot aswell, as i can see one on the verandah trying to stay dry out of the rain at this moment:lol:


----------



## spilota_variegata (Apr 8, 2008)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> I know of this guy who actually had not one, but seven(!), crawl into his trousers as he was making his way to the airport to catch a flight back home to Germany. He didn't realise they were there until the customs people noticed them. He was *really* embarrassed!
> 
> Stewart



Excuse me sir, is that a snake in your trousers or are you just happy to see me? 

Actually maam... :shock:


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 8, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> by any chance did you loose a bigfoot aswell, as i can see one on the verandah trying to stay dry out of the rain at this moment:lol:



No, he's not mine. I had to get rid of mine last year - the neighbours couldn't stand the smell. I swapped him for a couple of large, wolf-like Dasyurids with black transverse stripes on their rump.

Stewart


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 8, 2008)

spilota_variegata said:


> Excuse me sir, is that a snake in your trousers or are you just happy to see me?
> 
> Actually maam... :shock:



So you've heard this story too?


Stewart


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

Now Green Tree Pythons are a tropical Snake that need a certain humidity and heat levels etc,,,,,,But who said it was self sustaining.. I know of a pitucular park in sydney that was strongly rumoured to have had a GTP in it when i was about 13. Didn't know anything much about them at the time.. Anyway what i am saying is Don't go saying 100% doesn't have them....I have personally found a blue bellied penquin in botany bay, and a shingleback lizard in sir joseph banks park (right next to botany bay).

If someone says they have seen them, or even just 1. Who is anyone on this site, to say otherwise.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 8, 2008)

addy said:


> Now Green Tree Pythons are a tropical Snake that need a certain humidity and heat levels etc,,,,,,But who said it was self sustaining.. I know of a pitucular park in sydney that was strongly rumoured to have had a GTP in it when i was about 13. Didn't know anything much about them at the time.. Anyway what i am saying is Don't go saying 100% doesn't have them....I have personally found a blue bellied penquin in botany bay, and a shingleback lizard in sir joseph banks park (right next to botany bay).
> 
> If someone says they have seen them, or even just 1. Who is anyone on this site, to say otherwise.


 
pics or it didnt happen


----------



## spilota_variegata (Apr 8, 2008)

Sir Arthur Conan Doyle quote - When you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth. 

Addy, nothing is impossible


----------



## DanN (Apr 8, 2008)

A green python may have been seen. Most likely an escapee that will soon perish. As has been said, the winters are too cold. There are area's of perfectly suitable habitat in Cape York where they do not exist.

Temporary escapees maybe.... a wild population - impossible!


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> pics or it didnt happen



Say that all you want, i don't need to answer to you. No one would believe i have an albino water dragon if i didn't show pics, but the fact is i have 1....Pics or not.


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

DanN said:


> A green python may have been seen. Most likely an escapee that will soon perish. As has been said, the winters are too cold. There are area's of perfectly suitable habitat in Cape York where they do not exist.
> 
> Temporary escapees maybe.... a wild population - impossible!


 Thats what the general idea is,,,it obviously wouln't have naturally lived there.. But, I'm not going to say 100% didn't happen.. Only fools are positive. That being said. Burmese pythons are also triopical snakes...And now live in many non tropical areas of the world....Ever been to burma? Very diffrent climate to new orleans, but they manage to live there too


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Apr 8, 2008)

Is this North Sydney suburb you are talking about Narrabeen by any chance?


----------



## hozy6 (Apr 8, 2008)

wtas to say there isnt a gtp in sydney there are plenty of warm places for a gtp to live its not impossible to believe there might be one in sydney there have been sightings of panthers in vic


----------



## zulu (Apr 8, 2008)

*re Wild*



Jungle_Freak said:


> Only On The Internet ???????????????????????



Dont be so sure JF,its all happened before,a flying saucer lands on top of thick canopy rainforrest at iron range and the occupants gather the gtps as pets because they are green too,they visit sydney at night and decide the flying foxs make better pets cause they hang upside down and pull funny faces through the space craft windows.


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok people swallow this. If a burmese python found natually in the tropical rainforest of south east asia, can and does survive the cold (colder than sydney) winters of florida, than there is no reason to dismiss out of question the idea that another tropical snake can survive in sydney. 100 % that


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 8, 2008)

hozy6 said:


> wtas to say there isnt a gtp in sydney there are plenty of warm places for a gtp to live its not impossible to believe there might be one in sydney there have been sightings of panthers in vic



I think most of the naysayers are simply suggesting the likelihood of a self-sustaining population of green tree pythons surviving in Sydney for the last 20 years is virtually non-existent.

No one's going to say that it's impossible for a GTP to escape and be seen in Sydney - it clearly is. But as others have said, the climate down there would more than likely kill them over winter.

I don't know if the original poster was indeed saying that the story is they've been there for 20 years, but that's certainly what it sounded like.


Stewart


----------



## DanN (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi addy,

Florida is in the tropics..


----------



## Kirby (Apr 8, 2008)

888lowndes888 said:


> Is this North Sydney suburb you are talking about Narrabeen by any chance?



Elanora, both examples are from two streams and 'moist and sheltered' on either side of powder works road. Narrabeen has way too many off license animals its incredible. if it was a corn found in narrabeen i would beleive it. kinda like forestville.. 

these 'findings' date back to 20 odd years ago, so im still skeptical. tho i could see a green tree snake being mistaken, but a diamond i must say no too. the guy who says he's seen the adult GTP owns a diamond so i think he very much knows the difference. 

the possibility of a green tree snake seems more probable.. thanks for all the comments everyone. 

i love the albino water dragon example, that thread was hilarious. must have been a few red faces that day. hows he going? (you can pm me..)


----------



## zulu (Apr 8, 2008)

*re Wild*

They survive the winter,there is a herd of wild indian elephants living in a reserve at MT Druitt,they survive by withdrawing into the thick tropical rainforrest near the dole office


----------



## Kirby (Apr 8, 2008)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> I think most of the naysayers are simply suggesting the likelihood of a self-sustaining population of green tree pythons surviving in Sydney for the last 20 years is virtually non-existent.
> 
> No one's going to say that it's impossible for a GTP to escape and be seen in Sydney - it clearly is. But as others have said, the climate down there would more than likely kill them over winter.
> 
> ...



i agree the likelyhood is considerably a slim chance, but why not possible? do the people who keep GTP's down here use constant night heat?

the first was a generation ago. im assumign 20 years. but these were sent to the zoo. all three hatchling/juvies. i doubt the zoo would admit it these days but ill have a chat to those people again... if a shingle can be seen at botony bay, and a central beardie can live on the northern beaches without human attention. then i beleive there is a slim chance. 

i realise ive never kept GTP's so i wouldnt know about what they can stand in terms of temps and survival. but how many of you saying 'no way' have kept them sucessfully.


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

DanN said:


> Hi addy,
> 
> Florida is in the tropics..


 But it is the winters that everyone is crying about.


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 8, 2008)

Kirby said:


> i agree the likelyhood is considerably a slim chance, but why not possible?



Hi Kirby,

A slim chance means that it might be possible.

Diamond pythons can obviously survive that far south, and we all know that green tree pythons are just funny-coloured (and horrifically overpriced) carpets, so I would definitely not say it's impossible, just improbable.

Stewart


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 8, 2008)

zulu said:


> They survive the winter,there is a herd of wild indian elephants living in a reserve at MT Druitt,they survive by withdrawing into the thick tropical rainforrest near the dole office


 
But they also have a mullet cut (ape drape)to keep their back warm!


----------



## Dan19 (Apr 8, 2008)

Corn snakes adapted to the Blue mountains.


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 8, 2008)

addy said:


> But it is the winters that everyone is crying about.



Despite Florida being in the tropics, Winter temps in the Everglades average around 12 deg. C. The Burmese python has a much greater range (both geographic and climatic) than the green tree python does, so it might be that Burmeses are already relatively cold-adapted.

Earlier this year The USGS actually released a study on Burmese pythons as an invasive species. The study has a map of the area of the US in which climate probably wouldn't prevent Burms from establishing.

Stewart


----------



## cement (Apr 8, 2008)

Imagine having your GTP escape! Wouldn't you feel imcompetant. And then you hear its breeding! Oh Lordy.....


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Despite Florida being in the tropics, Winter temps in the Everglades average around 12 deg. C. The Burmese python has a much greater range (both geographic and climatic) than the green tree python does, so it might be that Burmeses are already relatively cold-adapted.
> 
> Earlier this year The USGS actually released a study on Burmese pythons as an invasive species. The study has a map of the area of the US in which climate probably wouldn't prevent Burms from establishing.
> 
> Stewart


 
It's not that greater range, winter temps in florida go as low as 6-7'c Much lower than anything in south east asia.. Animals do a great job of adapting..I'm not saying GTP have done so, I'm just trying to explore the poissibilities instead of dismissing out of hand. Any scientist would do the same. Nothing is ever acheived by saying "Didn't happen".


----------



## Hsut77 (Apr 8, 2008)

hozy6 said:


> wtas to say there isnt a gtp in sydney there are plenty of warm places for a gtp to live its not impossible to believe there might be one in sydney there have been sightings of panthers in vic



Yeah, I've seen the Pather near my place, I think it was hunting Dodos.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 8, 2008)

Ape drape - I LOVE that!!!

look, to solve this mystery - I release my gtps every summer around Sydney so they can relax and stretch their legs for a few months, and eat natural food - all the cuscusses and baby cassowaries that also have naturalised around sydney... No way could GTPs live through a sydney winter - one of the most tropical snakes in the world in a temperate climate like that ... nah...

I have lived in New Orleans, and spent quite a bit of time in the Southern USA, and burms could live very easily in the tropical environment in Florida - they come from a very wide area in Asia, and can tolerate a wide range of temps, even brief spells of very cold weather... Gtps though... everyone wants to believe they're not as specialised as they are... but sorry... they are... And they don't live in Sydney... except in well controlled environments...

Jamie.


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Ape drape - I LOVE that!!!
> 
> look, to solve this mystery - I release my gtps every summer around Sydney so they can relax and stretch their legs for a few months, and eat natural food - all the cuscusses and baby cassowaries that also have naturalised around sydney... No way could GTPs live through a sydney winter - one of the most tropical snakes in the world in a temperate climate like that ... nah...
> 
> ...



Winters just don't get "cold" there champion. You're not the only one that has done some travelling.. And the topic is about them being seen, not surviving. And if surviving, only long enough to get seen.. It happens all the time, creatures get away.

And just beside the point, animals can change in a very short time. Like the polar bears on the gold coast, now totally adapted to the gold coast, if they were reintroduced to the artic, there expected to freeze to death. From one extreme enviroment to the other. I love all you profesionals.....You're all just sooo smart........


----------



## Luke1 (Apr 8, 2008)

but what if its a green tree python but for a different climate, im certain theres probably hundrends of reptiles that still haven't been found, what if its like a sub species or something! just because its here doesn't mean its a gtp from far north QLD

Cheers,

Luke


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 8, 2008)

i went fishing last week in Lake Illawarra and caught a black marlin but i didnt take pics  please believe me


----------



## Magpie (Apr 8, 2008)

I've seen jungles in my front yard.
Oh, I have pics too.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 8, 2008)

The theory of "very" rapid evolution... heard it before... And don't patronise me Addy - I am very familair with both Burms and GTPs, so I do know what I'm talking about.

As far as surviving long enough to be seen - there are thousands of people who have been to the parts of cape York where these things live, looked for them and NEVER seen them. The chances of them being seen in the bush, out of their range, when people weren't looking for them, especially during the DAY, are very slim indeed. Non existent in fact...

Pigs might fly... but I doubt it...

Jamie..


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 8, 2008)

I reckon it's psosible that they can live in sydney coz it is quite warm and winter isn't that cold(compared to where i am now), and it is very humid, my dad used to site at a desk and sweat coz it was so humid(1 reson y we moved to berridale(near mt kozi))

oh and i reckon you should try and get a permit to take them out of the wild and keep and breed them and sell them for $200-$300!

Cheers,
Will


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 8, 2008)

Luke1 said:


> but what if its a green tree python but for a different climate, im certain theres probably hundrends of reptiles that still haven't been found, what if its like a sub species or something! just because its here doesn't mean its a gtp from far north QLD
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Luke


 
If there was another population of GTP's that hadn't been discovered yet, it certainly wouldn't be in the middle of the most populated city in Australia. 

This is simply a case of mistaken identity, whether or not they're being mistaken for GTS's or Diamonds, there is just no way that GTP's could survive in Sydney. How many times have we heard of a snake catcher being called out to catch a 'Brown Snake' or 'Black Snake', and it's turned out to be a Diamond Python, or even a Blue-tongue Lizard! Simple fact is GTP's do not exist in Sydney, anyone who thinks they saw one, or heard a story of someone seeing one, is quite simply mistaken.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 8, 2008)

Or they've been on the plonk...

Jamie.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 8, 2008)

Why can't they be in Sydney and r so expensive?


----------



## DanN (Apr 8, 2008)

Theoretically, a green, given a very favorable winter could survive for a short period. Greens aren't as intolerant as some may think. There are parts of their range where winter temperatures drop as low as 10 degrees during the winter months.

Still, as has been said, very unlikely to be an established feral population.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh come on... just accept the fact that GTPs don't live around Sydney for very good reasons, which are VERY WELL UNDERSTOOD... Nobody EVER produces the animals they have purported to see in these outlandish places... And i do know a bit about the tolerances of GTPs... even "theoretically"...

J.


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

establishing a population........i'll leave that one.. As for not finding what you're looking for, then finding it by mistake when you're not looking.. I do that everytime i go shopping.


----------



## jack (Apr 8, 2008)

i don't know what is more depressing, this ridiculous thread or luke1's signature...


----------



## Retic (Apr 8, 2008)

5 pages on GTP's surving in Sydney LOL
It just wouldn't happen, of course it is entirely POSSIBLE that various people have seen various escaped GTP's at different times in different places, just about anything is POSSIBLE. 
The chances of them survivng would be just about nil which does allow for that elusive POSSIBILITY. 

As for Polar Bears adapting to the Gold Coast didn't they have to spend multiple millions building a climate controlled environment for them and chill the water etc ?


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Oh come on... just accept the fact that GTPs don't live around Sydney for very good reasons, which are VERY WELL UNDERSTOOD... Nobody EVER produces the animals they have purported to see in these outlandish places... And i do know a bit about the tolerances of GTPs... even "theoretically"...
> 
> J.



It's easy to call someone a lier isn't it. Just say it. You don't know who these people are...so it should be very easy to say it. Mean while I'll be happy trying to explain what "just might" have happened once. Just once. Or i could just say "nah". Because thats easy too


----------



## Splitmore (Apr 8, 2008)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Oh come on... just accept the fact that GTPs don't live around Sydney for very good reasons, which are VERY WELL UNDERSTOOD... Nobody EVER produces the animals they have purported to see in these outlandish places... And i do know a bit about the tolerances of GTPs... even "theoretically"...
> 
> J.



Spot on Jamie, we all hear stories of all these weird and wonderful species living in our suburbs, iguanas in the Blue Mountains is another one that comes up every so often. Surely if they are present in reasonable enough numbers to breed then they should be common enough for someone to actually find one rather than hear a story 3rd hand from a friends mates second cousin who wouldn't have a clue what they were looking at.


----------



## Retic (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes they are always spotted by people who don't know anything about reptiles but can somehow identify them or when spotted by someone who does know reptiles they don't for some reason catch the animal or manage to photograph it. If I saw a Green and lived 5 hours from home I would go home and get my camera knowing full well it certainly wouldn't have moved by the time I got back.


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 8, 2008)

Splitmore said:


> rather than hear a story 3rd hand from a friends mates second cousin who wouldn't have a clue what they were looking at.



No Chris, remember they are all experienced herpers :lol:


----------



## Luke1 (Apr 8, 2008)

the point im getting at is that, even though people have said its impossible or its very very unlikely there is even a feral population. what was said earlier about hte polar bears is right, nature finds a way so what im saying is that possibly a pair or a gravid female escaped or weas let go and they had to survive, so they adapetted to the climate and now there is possibly a very small feral population in sydney!
as i said its happened before and can happen like it may of had now, nature has to addapt or die, and these snakes may of found a way to survive and now living happily in the area!

Luke


----------



## pugsly (Apr 8, 2008)

HAHAHAHA

Oh this has been a laugh... Some people are remarkably gullable..

Mate, there is absolutely NO chance of a GTP living anywhere other than its known environment.

Gravid female escaped? HAHAHA

Yeah and can you tell me just how she incubated the eggs in the climate of Sydney too>? Sure mate.

Wake up to yourselves people, it was a GTS..


----------



## Retic (Apr 8, 2008)

Luke, I think you may have missed my point about the Polar bears living in multi million dollar climate controlled environment, maybe if an escaped GTP found a nice heated environment in the Sydney area it would survive.


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 8, 2008)

addy said:


> Like the polar bears on the gold coast, now totally adapted to the gold coast



Living in a multi-million dollar climate-controlled enclosure that replicates an Arctic summer is somewhat different to being 'totally adapted to the gold coast'.

You're also confusing genotypic adaptation with phenotypic acclimatization.


Stewart


----------



## pugsly (Apr 8, 2008)

Look I spotted one in Kentlyn the other day, I just didn't wanna say anything.. 

I think its been there for years, loves it.


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 8, 2008)

boa said:


> multi million dollar climate controlled environment





reptilesDownUnder said:


> multi-million dollar climate-controlled enclosure



Snap!

Stewart


----------



## Retic (Apr 8, 2008)

Pugs, that snake looks very healthy and happy there, I hope you didn't disturb it ?


----------



## Retic (Apr 8, 2008)

Great minds LOL




reptilesDownUnder said:


> Snap!
> 
> Stewart


----------



## stormsabbath666 (Apr 8, 2008)

Gday guys,i dont know anything about GTPs but in my local area(Riverland SA) there was a story about a guy who lived down by the river here and bred different sorts of pythons and when he died his wife let them all go supposedly (years ago) and now you can find all different coloured snakes in that particular area.I know a lad whos father owns the property and he said theres all colours mixed eg Black n Grey,Green n grey various patterns he saw a big green one eating a cat in his pump shed on the rivers edge last time he checked the filters gonna get his permission to go and have a look one night see what we can find,maybe get some photos.
Im guessing the rumour is true because National Parks have been down there and around surrounding properties shooting any pythons that dont match our local Murray Darlings i think they come back regularly.......like you said to cold for GTPs to survive here for sure,but what about Olives?
My partners cousin lost her 10ft olive in our old farm house we were renting at the time plenty of rabbits and feral kittens around to live on.....


----------



## Martk (Apr 8, 2008)

I think we may all be suprised if we actually knew what may have escaped and lived from private collections over the years. I'm not adding credence to the story but i can see no reason why even a GTP could'nt survive in Sydney at least for a few miserable years. I'm sure the upper limits of the Iron Range gets quite cold for certain periods of the year?


----------



## jack (Apr 8, 2008)

i can't help myself... addy, the word is spelt "liar", and in reference to your post about not finding what you were looking and finding something else ... well what that is just too funny (and just makes me think of albinos...)


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 8, 2008)

van i say maybe the green tree snakes could be living in sydney but could have addapted if been there long enough


----------



## pugsly (Apr 8, 2008)

My God....

If a GTP survived a week in Sydney bush, especially in the colder months, I will give you one.. 

Do some research people.


----------



## Retic (Apr 8, 2008)

It is perfectly possible for snakes from different areas to live and breed for many generations in areas very unlike their natural habitats, it happens all the time. Some snakes such as North American colubrids like Cornsnakes, Kingsnakes, ratsnakes etc are incredibly adaptable and many python species are also able to adapt to different habitats. The big difference is that GTP's right across their entire range are a totally tropical species and the climate 3000k's south of their home range is just too extreme for them.


----------



## Armand (Apr 8, 2008)

Splitmore said:


> Please, like Jonno said if he was half as smart as you are saying he would of no doubt realised it was a feral species. First winter would kill any of them off straight away.


 
yeh i guess so.. i got no idea cause they arnt friends (we actually arnt friends at all cause they called the police about our dog barking all day and i didnt so we got a fine ect) so maybe they were pullying my leg to make me excited.. i dunno.. anyway why would winter kill them so quickly?


----------



## rebeccalg (Apr 8, 2008)

Two Words People!!!! *GLOBAL WARMING!* Pretty soon all the top end wildlife will move to the Sydney Basin!


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 8, 2008)

DanN said:


> A green python may have been seen. Most likely an escapee that will soon perish. As has been said, the winters are too cold. There are area's of perfectly suitable habitat in Cape York where they do not exist.
> 
> Temporary escapees maybe.... a wild population - impossible!



Or ones that have been stolen and the thief got scared and dumped them. The animals will surely die


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 8, 2008)

I've heard that red bellied blacks are now, due to global warming, moving to the Antarctic... using the large chunks of Ross Ice Shelf as stepping stones - they bask during the day and sleep in little igloos during the night before moving on further south... It's happened before apparently... according to skeletal remains...

And they're growing large enough to eat Emperor Penguins - an adaptation they developed as they moved south in anticipation of very big dinners... it's happened before...

Commonwealth Serum Laboratories are gearing up for the huge demand for black snake antivenom (and a bit of brownsnake too I believe...) that will be required as the world warms up... As I understand it. those people who spend more than 12 months in the Antarctic live only in their jocks (they adapt, as most organisms do (it's happened before apparently) and lie around on the snow year round...)

Prime targets for blacksnakes enjoying their new environment...

JJJJJ.


Jamie


----------



## pugsly (Apr 8, 2008)

Pmsl...


----------



## Retic (Apr 8, 2008)

Jamie, now you are just being silly, you are thinking of Copperheads.


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

jack said:


> i can't help myself... addy, the word is spelt "liar", and in reference to your post about not finding what you were looking and finding something else ... well what that is just too funny (and just makes me think of albinos...)


 What are you trying to say?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Apr 8, 2008)

Greg Maxwell's book is seen by many as a bible on GTP's. At the start of Greg's book he credits 6 Australians as a source of information to him. Two of those 6 people have commented in this thread that there is no way there are populations of these snakes in sydney. These comments are in conflict to those made by people who claim they know snakes yet not enough to catch a wild chondro at their back door.

You asked for expert opinion folks and you got it. Believe what you will.

Oh, and a chondro escaping???? as if!!! you would need to leave the door open for a month.


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 8, 2008)

willia6 said:


> Why can't they be in Sydney and r so expensive?



Read the rest of the thread & visit this site http://www.finegtps.com/ will give you loads of information why GTPs just don't suit to living in colder regions.


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

the fact is the polar bear has changed. Or has become more suited to it's new home....And as for "gravid females being released"...that is again suggesting that they are breeding....The idea was that they have been seen. I have found animals out of their enviroment before, how they got there, well the shingleback was obviously someones pet. And may have very well become subject to disease. But thats not the point. It was there...


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 8, 2008)

wow a bigfoot is out my window, we now have a pool full of stingrays and 10 gtps trying to get under the door, maybe all these people arnt on drugs or just liars maybe its true :O


----------



## pugsly (Apr 8, 2008)

Round and round in circles..

Too right Pete, (escaping comment haha)

The point people are STILL missing is a GTP is not a shingleback, a coastal a polar bear. Its a GTP!

They are NOT capable of just adapting to a Sydney environment, its never going to happen, move on..


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 8, 2008)

Absolute myth is all I can say, there is no way a GTP would survive in the wild in the Sydney area, let alone breed. 

Even a photo of a GTP on the steps of the Opera House with a sign in its mouth saying "I'm a genuine, wild GTP, living and thriving here in Sydney" wouldn't convince me.

Next there'll be claims of Komodo Dragons living in Tasmania.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 8, 2008)

i have proof here is 2 i found yesterday:shock:


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

pugsly said:


> Round and round in circles..
> 
> Too right Pete, (escaping comment haha)
> 
> ...


 No one really said it was survivng there. As for giving one out if it survived a week. I'd give the creature more than a week.


----------



## jack (Apr 8, 2008)

addy, i am not trying to say anything, i am correcting your spelling and pointing out in a somewhat witty way (if i do say so myself) that you are now, and have in the past, spouted off a load of codswallop
good night all...


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 8, 2008)

addy said:


> the fact is the polar bear has changed. Or has become more suited to it's new home....And as for "gravid females being released"...that is again suggesting that they are breeding....The idea was that they have been seen. I have found animals out of their enviroment before, how they got there, well the shingleback was obviously someones pet. And may have very well become subject to disease. But thats not the point. It was there...


 
Are you sure their cages are not air conditioned, and the water cooled etc? I don't know specifically of the animals or captive conditions you mention, but that's how most polar bears would be kept around Australia.


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

jack said:


> addy, i am not trying to say anything, i am correcting your spelling and pointing out in a somewhat witty way (if i do say so myself) that you are now, and have in the past, spouted off a load of codswallop
> good night all...


 You can have the spelling, thats fair...Now as for now i'm not saying i've seen GTP. I'm just trying to give someone some slack while everyong else pays into them. It's fun to take the other side. As for codswallop in the past?!


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

MrBredli said:


> Are you sure their cages are not air conditioned, and the water cooled etc? I don't know specifically of the animals or captive conditions you mention, but that's how most polar bears would be kept around Australia.


 
Their open air...their water is 16'C,,below that and the polar bears don't like it..It came to mind because it was on some show the other day about how they had changed since the're arrival.


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 8, 2008)

You have more chance of finding a yeti in the Sahara.


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 8, 2008)

Are you sure there is no other special cooling features in the habitat, such as in the cooling from underneath the ground/floor of the habitat?


----------



## wizz (Apr 8, 2008)

you wish mate !! i know if i saw a reptile like a condro in sydney i would of taken photos and baggged it quick smart!!! lol


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

MrBredli said:


> Are you sure there is no other special cooling features in the habitat, such as in the cooling from underneath the ground/floor of the habitat?



16'c is cold. Not sure is they need to cool it to get it there. but it isn't the cold waters of the artic. It's open air. The idea is where an animal does live may differ to where is can live, even if it's only a temporary.


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 8, 2008)

Here's one here, this mighta been the one that got away :lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 8, 2008)

everyone knows its impossible why do you keep on argueing addy


----------



## wizz (Apr 8, 2008)

it would be here....... ps in a cage........can i have some LSD to......:lol:


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 8, 2008)

oops forgot the link http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2006/03/20/1142703272460.html


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> everyone knows its impossible why do you keep on argueing addy


 
I don't recall saying they are breeding. I'm just defending my first comments. None of which said there are GTP in sydney that lived happily ever after. I know it is far fetched...but why bother mentioning that. It's just best to explore every possible avenue before dismissing claims/rumours out of hand. Whats so wrong about that, and how can that upset so many people? Am i the one that started this thread? I've heard these rmours before too..so have many people, most people don't start threads about it. For some reason kirby did.


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 8, 2008)

Actually, after a quick bit of research i think addy may be correct re: the polar bears: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/not_in_website/syndication/monitoring/media_reports/2511789.stm

Note the second last paragraph...?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 8, 2008)

Actually Pete is right - you'd have to leave the cage open for a minimum of 18 months before a GTP would be aware that it could get out - I clean forgot about that characteristic of GTPs... makes them very easy captives...escape artists they are NOT!!!

But what can we do about the dangers the RBBSs (more importantly though, Copperheads) will pose to our Antarctic personnel - this is a pressing problem that surpasses the recent arrival of GTPs in Sydney. I gave overnight accommodation to a truckload of GTPs on their way south on a logtruck last week - they wanted to get to Sydney in daylight so they could orient themselves and find suitable creekbanks and forest pockets before digging in for winter... it was the least I could do for them... I just put them on the XPT the next morning and they got off somewhere near Woy Woy. I got an email from one (a VERY evolved individual) today to say he was very happy so far - had his first bush rat last night, but was getting ready to breed so probably wouldn't eat any more this year... Maybe it is true after all...

JJJJJ.


----------



## Kirby (Apr 8, 2008)

first off pugsly, i said myself the chances of releasing a gravid female, or a pair is remarkably unlikely. and im in agreance the chances are slim as. do you have a certain temperature that GTP's cannot drop below or they will die. ???


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 8, 2008)

but whats the polar bears got to do with the gtps


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL this thread is funny:lol: but also sucks at the same time


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 8, 2008)

Kirby said:


> first off pugsly, i said myself the chances of releasing a gravid female, or a pair is remarkably unlikely. and im in agreance the chances are slim as. do you have a certain temperature that GTP's cannot drop below or they will die. ???



Even if a gravid female did lurk the Sydney bush, do you really think the eggs would survive such extremities?



> LOL this thread is funny but also sucks at the same time


 Its proven very popular anyway


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> but whats the polar bears got to do with the gtps



Just an example. I know examples are hard to understand.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 8, 2008)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Actually Pete is right - you'd have to leave the cage open for a minimum of 18 months before a GTP would be aware that it could get out - I clean forgot about that characteristic of GTPs... makes them very easy captives...escape artists they are NOT!!!
> 
> But what can we do about the dangers the RBBSs (more importantly though, Copperheads) will pose to our Antarctic personnel - this is a pressing problem that surpasses the recent arrival of GTPs in Sydney. I gave overnight accommodation to a truckload of GTPs on their way south on a logtruck last week - they wanted to get to Sydney in daylight so they could orient themselves and find suitable creekbanks and forest pockets before digging in for winter... it was the least I could do for them... I just put them on the XPT the next morning and they got off somewhere near Woy Woy. I got an email from one (a VERY evolved individual) today to say he was very happy so far - had his first bush rat last night, but was getting ready to breed so probably wouldn't eat any more this year... Maybe it is true after all...
> 
> JJJJJ.


 
lol jamie, you did a great job helping them. i bet there just loving the beautiful warm weather down there right now, probably found a wild mate down there aswell:lol:


----------



## Kirby (Apr 8, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> Even if a gravid female did lurk the Sydney bush, do you really think the eggs would survive such extremities?



i said myself i was doubtfull, and admitted to never owning GTP's... so pugs can top assuming and makign comments as if i 'whole heartedly' beleive in the possibilities. 

all ive heard is two stories, that may or may not be true. according to those experienced, most likely untrue and a simple mistake. the difference is pugs is having fun trying to crack a joke at me, when he actually just misread some posts..


----------



## Homer (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Armand I have been reading your posts and obviously you are only a young person with no idea. Why dont you wait until you grow up, learn a bit more and have something worth posting before you wast out time reading another one of your posts again.:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Actually Pete is right - you'd have to leave the cage open for a minimum of 18 months before a GTP would be aware that it could get out - I clean forgot about that characteristic of GTPs... makes them very easy captives...escape artists they are NOT!!!
> 
> 
> JJJJJ.



Well thats true, they are super inactive. Anything to support the idea that they are in the wild, they would have to have been released.


----------



## wizz (Apr 8, 2008)

Do u remember what time of the year u sore it.......


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 8, 2008)

even if they could survive the weather, predators would easily get them as they wouldnt have the same habitat they are used to and that they can camoflage well in. there are dogs and cats everywere so it also makes it even unlikelier.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 8, 2008)

Polar bears - warm blooded - can survive in a range of altered environments (even if they don't "thrive")...

GTPs - dependent on their surroundings for their thermal management - dead in Sydney in a very short time... (but maybe your neighbour's husband's cousin's wife's son saw it before it died?)

JJJJJ.


----------



## -Peter (Apr 8, 2008)

I found an isolated colony of GTPs right here in Sydney but they were wiped out by the black panthers.


----------



## Miss B (Apr 8, 2008)

addy said:


> the fact is the polar bear has changed. Or has become more suited to it's new home....


 
Why are you comparing Polar Bears to Green Tree Pythons? It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 8, 2008)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Polar bears - warm blooded - can survive in a range of altered environments (even if they don't "thrive")...
> 
> GTPs - dependent on their surroundings for their thermal management - dead in Sydney in a very short time... (but maybe your neighbour's husband's cousin's wife's son saw it before it died?)
> 
> JJJJJ.



Cousin's wife's son? You making this sound as true as the lady's friends' sister's friend who found her pet python laying straight out beside her measuring her up to eat her.

Ash I think they are trying to make a point if the polar bear is capable of adapting to opposite climate condtions then maybe there is hope for GTP doing it as well, in Sydney.


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Apr 8, 2008)

Just to add a couple points to the credibility side of this arguement even against the genuine experts. Lets start by putting two and two together. People have already mentioned that were talking about the most inhabited city in Australia, meaning there are people living there......in HOUSES. Last time i checked most houses seem to be constantly adjusted to a comfortable temp year round and have roofs full of nice cosy insulation and...oh....what do ya know, lots of rats and mice too  
I dont for a moment try to argue that the GTP's have magically pulled of an evolutionary miracle and adapted to the NATURAL environment of Sydney but adapting to the civilised environment....definintely plausible!
So sure, a couple escaped GTP's here, probably capable of sustaining themselves throughout winters if they picked the right location. And I dont know about their breeding habits but a handfull of snakes could easily evade human discovery over the years. Remember that they find mates largely through scent so they would still have a decent chance of reproducing in small numbers.
My 2 cents 

I dont personally believe that they definintely are or arent there, just that its definitely possible


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 8, 2008)

Addy really needs to have a better understanding of the basics of environmental adaptation - Polar Bears have a more or less constant body temperature regardless of where they are, because that's what mammals are like, so they can feasibly adapt to a wider range of environments, even as established adults...

Reptiles do not have that flexibility... period... end of argument...

JJJJJ.


----------



## pugsly (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Stop it J!

My stomach is hurting enough! lol

As for temperatures, have a read of the Complete Chondro..


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Apr 8, 2008)

What adult snake would adapt to a cold environment and survive if it escaped.. it's clearly used to being heated, and fed.. It wouldn't survive, especially a GTP. Although, i have seen that panther when i was in vic, yeah that pesky thing....


----------



## Jen (Apr 8, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> Cousin's wife's son? You making this sound as true as the lady's friends' sister's friend who found her pet python laying straight out beside her measuring her up to eat her.
> 
> Lol, did you hear that on the radio? I was tempted to ring in and say my maccie did that, CAUSE I WAS WARM!


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 8, 2008)

There's only one way to solve this... who wants to volunteer their GTP for release into Sydney this Winter?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 8, 2008)

TOMatoPASTE said:


> Just to add a couple points to the credibility side of this arguement even against the genuine experts. Lets start by putting two and two together. People have already mentioned that were talking about the most inhabited city in Australia, meaning there are people living there......in HOUSES. Last time i checked most houses seem to be constantly adjusted to a comfortable temp year round and have roofs full of nice cosy insulation and...oh....what do ya know, lots of rats and mice too
> I dont for a moment try to argue that the GTP's have magically pulled of an evolutionary miracle and adapted to the NATURAL environment of Sydney but adapting to the civilised environment....definintely plausible!
> So sure, a couple escaped GTP's here, probably capable of sustaining themselves throughout winters if they picked the right location. And I dont know about their breeding habits but a handfull of snakes could easily evade human discovery over the years. Remember that they find mates largely through scent so they would still have a decent chance of reproducing in small numbers.
> My 2 cents
> ...


 
even if there was a few, what would the chances of them being near each other or even in range to find each other, sydney is a big place.


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

TOMatoPASTE said:


> Just to add a couple points to the credibility side of this arguement even against the genuine experts. Lets start by putting two and two together. People have already mentioned that were talking about the most inhabited city in Australia, meaning there are people living there......in HOUSES. Last time i checked most houses seem to be constantly adjusted to a comfortable temp year round and have roofs full of nice cosy insulation and...oh....what do ya know, lots of rats and mice too
> I dont for a moment try to argue that the GTP's have magically pulled of an evolutionary miracle and adapted to the NATURAL environment of Sydney but adapting to the civilised environment....definintely plausible!
> So sure, a couple escaped GTP's here, probably capable of sustaining themselves throughout winters if they picked the right location. And I dont know about their breeding habits but a handfull of snakes could easily evade human discovery over the years. Remember that they find mates largely through scent so they would still have a decent chance of reproducing in small numbers.
> My 2 cents
> ...



Exclude breeding, and you may have a posibility. The thread started with them being found/seen in back yards. Now that being said, it's probably didn't happen. But saying "it didn't happen" is pointless. Looking at what may have happened dowbtful or not is far more interesting...and having scientists friends, that always do it. It's grown on me. Thats all...No it probably didn't happen, but who am i to say 100% not. 

It was a pretty good 2 cents


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Apr 8, 2008)

0_missy_0 said:


> What adult snake would adapt to a cold environment and survive if it escaped.. it's clearly used to being heated, and fed.. It wouldn't survive, especially a GTP. Although, i have seen that panther when i was in vic, yeah that pesky thing....



even captive snakes 'used to being fed' assume positions ready to catch and kill prey as dictated by their genetic instincs. they also know how to adjust their temp by moving around their enclosures. They're not the smartest animals going around. They're mostly just acting out what behaviours evolution has programmed them to do. I really doubt theyre smart enough to learn how to be stupid to the point that they override their natural instincts


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 8, 2008)

Well... I did see a pair of GTPs in a taxi when I was down for the Expo, they had a high quality infra red thermometer and they were looking for a suitable roofspace to spend the winter - one that didn't get up to 80C+ on a summer day (ever spent time in a roof in summer tomatopaste?) or didn't drop below about 20C in winter... they told me it seemed impossible from what they'd seen...

JJJJJ.


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Addy really needs to have a better understanding of the basics of environmental adaptation - Polar Bears have a more or less constant body temperature regardless of where they are, because that's what mammals are like, so they can feasibly adapt to a wider range of environments, even as established adults...
> 
> Reptiles do not have that flexibility... period... end of argument...
> 
> JJJJJ.


 
It was an example buddy.


----------



## pugsly (Apr 8, 2008)

Lol..

People STILL believe it... 

Did we mention it was seen eating an Wheleeri?


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Apr 8, 2008)

addy said:


> Exclude breeding, and you may have a posibility. The thread started with them being found/seen in back yards. Now that being said, it's probably didn't happen. But saying "it didn't happen" is pointless. Looking at what may have happened dowbtful or not is far more interesting...and having scientists friends, that always do it. It's grown on me. Thats all...No it probably didn't happen, but who am i to say 100% not.
> 
> It was a pretty good 2 cents



agree completely! much more interesting to delve into the inprobably yet still remotely possible rather than everone taking sides over an issure impossible to resolve without more evidence


----------



## Jen (Apr 8, 2008)

how can they afford the rent in sydney?


----------



## Miss B (Apr 8, 2008)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Addy really needs to have a better understanding of the basics of environmental adaptation - Polar Bears have a more or less constant body temperature regardless of where they are, because that's what mammals are like, so they can feasibly adapt to a wider range of environments, even as established adults...
> 
> Reptiles do not have that flexibility... period... end of argument...
> 
> JJJJJ.


 
Exactly.

Comparing Polar Bears and GTP's is absurd.


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Apr 8, 2008)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Well... I did see a pair of GTPs in a taxi when I was down for the Expo, they had a high quality infra red thermometer and they were looking for a suitable roofspace to spend the winter - one that didn't get up to 80C+ on a summer day (ever spent time in a roof in summer tomatopaste?) or didn't drop below about 20C in winter... they told me it seemed impossible from what they'd seen...
> 
> JJJJJ.



Summer temp is irrelevent, im suggesting they find a roof in winter warm enough for a stable hibernation period or at least able of supporting healthy conditions for the GTP. They are free to move out of the roof in summer and into the forrest, noone is holding a gun at their heads to stay in that roof. Carpets frequent sheds and roofs as far as i know to stay warm and find mice. I dont see why a GTP wouldnt have the same instinct and luck


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 8, 2008)

Jen said:


> how can they afford the rent in sydney?



I think Jen's hit it on the head here. Argument over. Thread closed. 


Stewart


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

pugsly said:


> Lol..
> 
> People STILL believe it...
> 
> Did we mention it was seen eating an Wheleeri?



So who actually said they believe it?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 8, 2008)

Well it was a totally spurious example, for the reason I have explained... if you want to use examples, at least make them relevant.

And I don't know you well enough for you to call me buddy... addy.

JJJJJ.


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

Jen said:


> how can they afford the rent in sydney?



There worth alot, thats how


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Apr 8, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Comparing Polar Bears and GTP's is absurd.



exactly? I think everyone needs to stop ignoring the climate these snakes have been observed (supposedly) in. They werent found out in a remote forrest where they have zero access to warmth and shelter necessitating genetic adaptation. They can adapt their USE of the environment to avoid adapting their own physiological traits and characteristics


----------



## spotted1 (Apr 8, 2008)

i'm in victoria, and my aunty's work place would every so often find snakes that where from qld in there store's warehouse, thta was right next door to a huge fruit shop, if they where in sydney maybe they hitched a ride in the banana crates.


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 8, 2008)

addy said:


> Jen said:
> 
> 
> > how can they afford the rent in sydney?
> ...



That gives new meaning to the phrase 'selling oneself on the streets of Sydney'.


Stewart


----------



## Jen (Apr 8, 2008)

addy said:


> There worth alot, thats how



They work the streets?They weren't 'seen' in Kingscross were they?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 8, 2008)

Jen - they pay the rent by selling some of their babies, but they are worried about the rent increases and the dropping prices they get for their kids... I believe there is a GTP deputation heading to the Reserve Bank next week to see what can be done about the Catch 22 situation they find themselves in...

JJJJJ


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Well it was a totally spurious example, for the reason I have explained... if you want to use examples, at least make them relevant.
> 
> And I don't know you well enough for you to call me buddy... addy.
> 
> JJJJJ.



the example was animals living away from there natural envirmoent. GTP or not, thats how it is relevent. I didn't say "because a couple or bears did it, GTP must be able to do it to". If i find a better example i'll send it to you.... Pythonifinite


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 8, 2008)

They can adapt their USE of the environment to avoid adapting their own physiological traits and characteristics

WHAT ON EARTH DOES THAT MEAN?

JJJJJ.


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

Jen said:


> They work the streets?They weren't 'seen' in Kingscross were they?



May aswell. Alot of frustrated carpets out their that wouldn't mind some exotic action


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 8, 2008)

Addy - you need to understand that mammals are far more adaptable than reptiles - for obvious reasons... that's why your example was totally irrelevant... Please indicate if you have examples of any tropical reptiles naturalising in temperate areas... that would give you more credibilty

JJJJJ.


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Apr 8, 2008)

Pythoninfinite said:


> They can adapt their USE of the environment to avoid adapting their own physiological traits and characteristics
> 
> WHAT ON EARTH DOES THAT MEAN?
> 
> JJJJJ.



hahaha  ie. instead of their common characteristic of living in the trees of their environment they can make use of houses (roofs/sheds etc) or even become somewhat terrestrial and move into caves or abandoned burrows for winter warmth.

doing this would allow them to survive in the sydney environment without making any physiological changes to their bodies which would normally take many generations to evolve (ie actually being able to survive and breed in much colder temperatures)


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Apr 8, 2008)

in simpler terms change their habits to replicate their natural environmental conditions


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Addy - you need to understand that mammals are far more adaptable than reptiles - for obvious reasons... that's why your example was totally irrelevant... Please indicate if you have examples of any tropical reptiles naturalising in temperate areas... that would give you more credibilty
> 
> JJJJJ.



Naturalising, no..i never said the GTP could. People refered to the winter killing them, my example was asian pythons one being the "burmese" python that survives winter far colder than their natural winter. And they do. None of which states "a GTP will survive for this reason". I didn't make these claims of sightings. I merely excluded the 100% idea without exploration. I understand the diffrence in mamals and reptiles thank you very much. That wasn't up for debate.


----------



## Jen (Apr 8, 2008)

So, like most sydney siders they will head to queensland for the winter?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 8, 2008)

Good grief... do you know ANYTHING about GTPs? If you're going to enter a debate, please please please do so with some understanding of what you're talking about... you really do risk making a complete fool of yourself with arguments like that...

JJJJJ.


----------



## Miss B (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 8, 2008)

I understand the diffrence in mamals and reptiles thank you very much. That wasn't up for debate.

I don't think you do... and I think it was lol!

And Jen - yes, the first wave of "Green Nomads" is coming up the Pacific Hwy as we speak - they don't even need caravans, they just curl up on the roof racks wherever they camp for the night...

JJJJJ.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 8, 2008)

One other thing - Burmese are largely terrestrial as adults, and they DO mostly live on the ground and within the shelter that the ground provides - caves, logs, burrows and other areas of relatively stable temps. GTPs are usually exposed on branches, even in thickets, so are far more likely to be detrimentally affected by unusual temperature variations. They are also far smaller (less mass) so will be subject to significantly more influence from ambient temps... Burmese python adult - 100kg+... GTP adult - 1.5kg... you do the math...

JJJJJ.

JJJJJ


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

Pythoninfinite said:


> I understand the diffrence in mamals and reptiles thank you very much. That wasn't up for debate.
> 
> I don't think you do... and I think it was lol!
> 
> ...



You know so far all you've said is no.. thats fine, I commented on animals being out of their natural enviroemnt at least. And thats where the thread was going when i joined. Being GTP or not....It's a conversation...geez. if you don't like it you don't have to join in...the beauty of a forum.. 

As for my knowledge on reptiles and mamals i can prepare you an entire essay in my own words if you like.


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

Pythoninfinite said:


> One other thing - Burmese are largely terrestrial as adults, and they DO mostly live on the ground and within the shelter that the ground provides - caves, logs, burrows and other areas of relatively stable temps. GTPs are usually exposed on branches, even in thickets, so are far more likely to be detrimentally affected by unusual temperature variations. They are also far smaller (less mass) so will be subject to significantly more influence from ambient temps... Burmese python adult - 100kg+... GTP adult - 1.5kg... you do the math...
> 
> JJJJJ.
> 
> JJJJJ



That being said they have to grow to those sizes first, they are not born at 100kg. They are big enough to breed though. GTP clearly not.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 8, 2008)

As for my knowledge on reptiles and mamals i can prepare you an entire essay in my own words if you like.

Not sure if I would understand it addy - at least not at this time of night...

And I DID like the conversation, else I wouldn't have wasted a night of my life discussing this ridiculous nonsense... seeing how far the "want - to - believe -it" crowd is prepared to stretch and modify the parameters of a very implausible proposal, when confronted with legitimate and informed challenge...

Jamie.


JJJJJ


----------



## pugsly (Apr 8, 2008)

Ah what a crack up.. this is still going..

Tomatopaste, your just making it completely obvious you know NOTHING about GTPs.

Tell me, how would you keep one if you owned one? Give me some set up ideas lol..

Addy, you are wasting your time, Jamie knows more about this species than you can imagine, leave it be..


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

Pythoninfinite said:


> As for my knowledge on reptiles and mamals i can prepare you an entire essay in my own words if you like.
> 
> Not sure if I would understand it addy - at least not at this time of night...
> 
> ...



I'm not going to write an essay at this time of night. And don't call me want to believe croud. Think i want to believe one of our the most valued snakes got into the hands of some idiot that couldn't even keep it in a enclosure? When most other people can't afford one. Like that bad driver in a beautiful sports car.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks Pugs... night all...

JJJJJ.


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

pugsly said:


> Ah what a crack up.. this is still going..
> 
> Tomatopaste, your just making it completely obvious you know NOTHING about GTPs.
> 
> ...



Not wasting my time. This is fun.


----------



## Aslan (Apr 8, 2008)

I feel dumber after reading this thread...

What I never understand is how the few absurdly ill educated always manage to argue with some of the most knowledgable in their field - even after having this pointed out they continue...

Oh, and please remember to wear your stack hats out in public - you are a danger to yourselves and the community...


----------



## pugsly (Apr 8, 2008)

Pmsl!


----------



## Jen (Apr 8, 2008)

Stack hats? i'd be advocating condoms


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Apr 8, 2008)

pugsly said:


> Ah what a crack up.. this is still going..
> 
> Tomatopaste, your just making it completely obvious you know NOTHING about GTPs.
> 
> ...



I never claimed to be an expert on GTP's pugs. The point of this thread is that we're debating the possibilities of a snake existing out of its natural habitat. Experts provided their advice on the ability of the GTP to survive in an environment such as sydney and i never argued against that. I raised the issue of alternative methods for the snakes to have survived utilising human habitation in the area. The whole 'your making it clear you know nothing about GTP's' is a stupid statement and unnecessary. I doubt these experts have studied GTP's ability to live in Sydney so ones expertise is restricted to the knowledge of behaviours and ideal temperatures etc in their natural habitats and in captivity. This is an open discussion to everyone and I raised perfectly valid points. But seing as you obviously find immense faults in what i have said, please give me some solid reasons why the plausible but improbable is now considered impossible.


----------



## pugsly (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm going to have a six pack by tomorrow.. 

Thanks for the entertainment all! Time for beddie byes.


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Apr 8, 2008)

Aslan said:


> I feel dumber after reading this thread...
> 
> What I never understand is how the few absurdly ill educated always manage to argue with some of the most knowledgable in their field - even after having this pointed out they continue...
> 
> Oh, and please remember to wear your stack hats out in public - you are a danger to yourselves and the community...



I suppose those who initially argued the world was NOT flat were absurdly ill educated too...


----------



## Jen (Apr 8, 2008)

wait, the worlds not flat?


----------



## addy (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm not argueing that they survived. People had already stated that they can't survive so far south. Others were talking about their apparent experiences. So i put in my 2 cents

"
"Now Green Tree Pythons are a tropical Snake that need a certain humidity and heat levels etc,,,,,,But who said it was self sustaining.. I know of a pitucular park in sydney that was strongly rumoured to have had a GTP in it when i was about 13. Didn't know anything much about them at the time.. Anyway what i am saying is Don't go saying 100% doesn't have them....I have personally found a blue bellied penquin in botany bay, and a shingleback lizard in sir joseph banks park (right next to botany bay).

If someone says they have seen them, or even just 1. Who is anyone on this site, to say otherwise."

I'm clearing just saying, if they claim they saw one, let it be. How is that argueing with "the most knowledgable in their field"


----------



## pugsly (Apr 8, 2008)

Again, you are just showing you no nothing about GTPs.

I'll ask again, tell me how you would set one up? Let me guess, just like any other carpet? No.

Tell me how they will be able to get the constant humidity they require in a rooftop. Tell me how roof tops are WARM in Winter. How are they going to get temps in the mid 20s constantly in a roof or anywhere else? Why are we talking about roof tops, we were talking the outdoors on page 342?!

Do a google search, read up. There not a Polar Bear..


----------



## pugsly (Apr 8, 2008)

Or are they ...


----------



## Aslan (Apr 8, 2008)

*Tomato* - Explain to me the EXTREMELY limited distribution of GTPs...surely this suggests something to you...

We are not talking whimsical possibilities here - we are talking common sense - all you are doing is fuelling idiocy...*sigh*

*Addy *- This is not one person claiming they saw one once - so far we are dealing with people who claim to have seen (or more importantly - claim to know_ someone_ who has seen) a GTP in Sydney on an ongoing basis for the past 20 years...

...a little common sense people, it's all I ask...

Hell, Willia6 made more sense in this thread than some - that's saying something...


----------



## addy (Apr 9, 2008)

in a 1000 X 500 X500 enclosure, with a few branches, paper substrate, ceramic heater, infr-red bulb for night. and use misting for humidity requirments.. they are rather nocturnal so....wait,,was this question for me? why can i only post once every 900 seconds


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Apr 9, 2008)

pugsly said:


> Again, you are just showing you no nothing about GTPs.
> 
> I'll ask again, tell me how you would set one up? Let me guess, just like any other carpet? No.
> 
> ...



wow, was it just me or was the first thing i said in reply to your last post "I never claimed to be an expert on GTP's ".............. and actually no, i wouldnt treat it just like any carpet. I am aware that all snakes require conditions specific to their species and would do the relevant research before taking a GTP into my care. The fact is that i dont own a GTP and dont consider the exact care details worthwhile learning and remembering. And yeah, tropical snake = higher humidity and temp. thanks. got that part. Believe it or not, roof's actually provide shelter from outside conditions. They eliminate wind, are usually full of thick insulation and funnily enough are connected to the rooms they sit atop by ventilation. If you want to be really specific, the GTP could settle down above the ventilation of a bathroom giving it a nice daily steam bath. But hey dont just take my presumtions here. Its not like igloos actually keep people warm in FREEZING snowing environments.....The whole point of this discussion (and all discussions in the scientific world) is that we are faced with an unknown situation and we have only the facts we know about the 'ideal' environment for a GTP and we are providing possible solutions to our situation. History is riddled with unexpected outcomes. You seem to view this whole issue in a very black and white manner and it would be extremely.....confident.....of you to presume what we have learnt so far from a scientific perspective is enough to confidently eliminate all possibilities as you are suggesting. oh, and you still fail to supply me with a legitimate and solid counter argument to fully discount any of the theories i proposed. Its nice to have a constructive argument with someone of your calliber


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Apr 9, 2008)

Aslan said:


> *Tomato* - Explain to me the EXTREMELY limited distribution of GTPs...surely this suggests something to you...
> 
> We are not talking whimsical possibilities here - we are talking common sense - all you are doing is fuelling idiocy...*sigh*
> 
> ...



no im fuelling a genuine plausible answer to how a GTP could be surviving in the circumstance. you are refusing to depart from the improbability (i will agree impossibility) of GTP's moving down to sydney forrest and surviving there in large numbers and accepting the possiblity of an isolated case of a few specimens surviving


----------



## pugsly (Apr 9, 2008)

Hahaha oh your too funny..

"The fact is that i dont own a GTP and dont consider the exact care details worthwhile learning and remembering."

No kidding!

Your still going on about living in roofs, when this thread is about living in the wild, OUTDOORS in Sydney. 

Stop making up excuses as to why or how it MAY be POSSIBLE, its ridiculous, would never happen, and again I would bet a GTP it is completely fanciful.

It IS black and white, you are creating grey areas.

Theories you proposed? Living in sheds and rooftops = No. We are talking about OUTSIDE.

Caves and burrows? Mate, its not even worth discussing..


----------



## pugsly (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyway, don't stop me ruining your fantasy.

Another teenage expert hey J!


----------



## Jen (Apr 9, 2008)

maybe they are there visiting rellies at the zoo?


----------



## richardsc (Apr 9, 2008)

id say its the old mistaken identity with green tree snakes,just like people thinking that the bearded dragon the saw in south of australia was a frilled neck,green tree pythons would not survive anywhere in sydney,there not mammals like polar bears,they need certain temps for living and sydney is way different to a north qld rain forrest


----------



## addy (Apr 9, 2008)

Aslan said:


> *Tomato* - Explain to me the EXTREMELY limited distribution of GTPs...surely this suggests something to you...
> 
> We are not talking whimsical possibilities here - we are talking common sense - all you are doing is fuelling idiocy...*sigh*
> 
> ...


 
Firstly i read that as sightings 20 years ago.
secondly i didn't even hint it was true

way too late now people, i have work tomorrow. later


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 9, 2008)

Jen said:


> maybe they are there visiting rellies at the zoo?


 
Or picking up cousins from the airport? :lol:


----------



## Jen (Apr 9, 2008)

freight or first class?


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Apr 9, 2008)

pugsly said:


> Hahaha oh your too funny..
> 
> "The fact is that i dont own a GTP and dont consider the exact care details worthwhile learning and remembering."
> 
> ...




wow, you really have me beat there. i agree this issue is completely black and white cos were talking about something that we have firm scientific evidence and studies behind, its not like someone has just come up with an unusual proposition and we have provided explanations to make the whole concept more plausible. 

and i still have no idea where on earth you get this idea that were only talking about outdoors. this started with someone claiming to have seen a GTP in a tree somewhere in sydney. where you got the idea that this snake was chained to the trees and not allowed to move to a warmer place in WINTER is beyond me. the roof argument came about because other people suggested teh snake wouldnt survive a winter. introducing the possibility of using a roof for winter helps explain how a snake would survive this introduced variable. you seem to be having trouble understanding that we dont actually know everything about the world and that were actually discussing possible ways for the survival (note: SURVIVAL, not perfect health as maintained in your ideal captive conditions. they do live in the wild remember) of this snake.

oh and i also like how you deem it necessary to start every post with something demeaning to show how ur obviously the all encompassing expert on the universe, nice touch


----------



## itbites (Apr 9, 2008)

*OMG!! who cares LOL ...also what are you all scientists? my god people :lol:*
</IMG>


----------



## Aslan (Apr 9, 2008)

Jen said:


> freight or first class?


 
...hmmmm, which one doesn't get x-rayed...?


----------



## Jen (Apr 9, 2008)

hey, free sexing!


----------



## Aslan (Apr 9, 2008)

*Tomato* - If GTPs are so adaptable please explain their extremely limited distribution range...


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Apr 9, 2008)

pugsly said:


> Anyway, don't stop me ruining your fantasy.
> 
> Another teenage expert hey J!



bahahahahaha :lol: your the one claiming expertise on the subject

im only providing theories, yet to be proven/disproven by actual scientific method, not your inspecific expertise


----------



## pugsly (Apr 9, 2008)

Anytime!

I get paid to argue, I would be here all night if you didn't take so damn long to respond, I would say its because of your excellent gramar... (Oops there I go again!)

"were talking about something that we have firm scientific evidence and studies behind"

Mmmm last time I checked, Greens HAVE been studied, AND believe it or not, HAVEN'T been found in Sydney..

But again, don't let me tell you it's more likely Paris Hilton is a virgin...


----------



## pugsly (Apr 9, 2008)

Tell you what, when I have a spare GTP that I want to kill, I will happily let it go with a satelite tracking system in Sydney ok. 

$10 I find that tracking system inside a lace monitor about 3 days later lol..


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Apr 9, 2008)

Aslan said:


> *Tomato* - If GTPs are so adaptable please explain their extremely limited distribution range...



most likely a combination of other competitive species, ideal habitats for any significatn numbers and a multitude of other factors far beyond the scope of this thread. 

i doubt these snake would find any benifit in removing themselves from their specific range which is ideal for them where they have evolved into a nice little niche.

i'm just chucking up some possibilities which could explain how a GTP could exist around Sydney if forced to.

just to confirm my initial opinion. i dont claim that this story is true or false. im just going into possible (however unlikely) outcomes


----------



## Aslan (Apr 9, 2008)

TOMatoPASTE said:


> bahahahahaha :lol: your the one claiming expertise on the subject
> 
> im only providing theories, yet to be proven/disproven by actual scientific method, not your inspecific expertise


 
*Tomato* - You have argued specifics with a number of people who have an extremely large amount of knowledge in regards to the requirements of GTPs - you on the other hand have no experience and expect them to 'disprove' your random concepts...?

If I 'theorised' that the GTPs had developed cold fusion generators to warm themselves on a chilly Sydney winter night would you also expect this to be scientifically addressed and disproven...? God I hope not...


----------



## Jen (Apr 9, 2008)

do it aslan

sorry, i'm bored, and there is little activity on the forum, so i am reduced to egging on ridiculous arguments. please forgive me


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Apr 9, 2008)

pugsly said:


> Anytime!
> 
> I get paid to argue, I would be here all night if you didn't take so damn long to respond, I would say its because of your excellent gramar... (Oops there I go again!)
> 
> ...



by all means keep crapping on about my knowledge and grammar and intelligence instead of the actual discussion. definitely makes you out to be a better person

ha, funny that, i thought they were completely unknown to us....theyve been studied in their natural habitat and in captivity. For the millionth time, were NOT talking about a mass migration or survival of an entire species in a comparitively inhospitable location. We're talking about an isolated incident!!!!!!!


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 9, 2008)

This really is such a ridiculous conversation. If someone said they saw a Taipan at Eastern Creek, nobody would start throwing out theories as to how it could possibly have got there, or whether or not a population actually exists out there. It would be a simple case of, "No, you saw an Eastern Brown Snake, not a Taipan." Change Taipan to GTP and look what happens. 

There are no wild GTP's in Sydney - period, end of story, close the thread, everyone off to bed, tune in next week for another episode...


----------



## Jen (Apr 9, 2008)

spoilsport


----------



## pugsly (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry Dad.. Night all!


----------



## Aslan (Apr 9, 2008)

MrBredli said:


> There are no wild GTP's in Sydney - period, end of story, close the thread, everyone off to bed, tune in next week for another episode...


 
...appreicated MrB - I am somewhat embarassed for having gotten so involved in such an absurd topic for so long... 

Night all...

*Tomato *- I eagerly await the publication of your rivetting 'thesis' on the ability of Green Tree Pythons to inhabit and survive in the roof cavities of Sydney homes...I particularly look forward to the chapter where you elaborate further on their ability to regulate their humidity needs by perching above steamy showers...

...may I add that their likely staple food source would be the almost-as-elusive dreaded Drop Bears of Southwest Sydney...just a theory...feel free to spend time and effort debunking this with scientific resources...


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Apr 9, 2008)

Aslan said:


> *Tomato* - You have argued specifics with a number of people who have an extremely large amount of knowledge in regards to the requirements of GTPs - you on the other hand have no experience and expect them to 'disprove' your random concepts...?
> 
> If I 'theorised' that the GTPs had developed cold fusion generators to warm themselves on a chilly Sydney winter night would you also expect this to be scientifically addressed and disproven...? God I hope not...



The simple fact is were talking about the extreme possibility of this GTP surviving. I recognise these experts knowlegde and experience and respect it. I would gladly take their word on GTP's if it were in regards to the species as a whole or captive requirements.
I simply provided a situation to improve the likelyhood of the snake surviving in a single isolated situation as suggested in the initial topic.
I doubt it would happen. It is an absolute extreme for a GTP but i would still say that it is not inconveivable that a GTP could find enough warmth in a roof to survive a Sydney winter. I AM talking about extremely remote possibilities and recognise that. I dont preted that any GTP let go in Sydney would survive, in fact, i would argue it would be dead by winter as most everyone else has but there is always a possibility for survival if the right situation arises.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 9, 2008)

not the best subject to argue on is it,


----------



## ravensgait (Apr 9, 2008)

Well this is kind of a funny thread. It is very unlikely that Chondro's live in that area but as it has been pointed out it isn't completely impossible. Chondro's have been observed living in the high Mountains by people studying Boeleni, area's that have very cool night time temps 10 C and lower at times. These animals have adapted through time to these temps just as the Boeleni have. So in order for there to be a self sustaining population in Sydney they would have had to be there all along.

A captive animal escaping and surviving to reproduce is really really unlikely unless it originally came from an area like I mentioned above. By the way Chondro's are just as likely to escape as any other python, I remember a thread on another site where a youngster had escaped and was found perched outside of the Apartment where he was kept many stories up, I'll see if I can find it as there was a photo of it where it was found.
I've had a few escape over the years and one adult male that was never found but again they couldn't survive if they made it outside.


Now what would you do if you found this hanging over a tree limb while out walking in the woods? 
I already picked "Run screaming in Terror! " After knocking whomever I was with down so I'd have a better chance of escaping!


----------



## Jen (Apr 9, 2008)

take it to the country fair, it would win biggest pumpkin for sure


----------



## Jen (Apr 9, 2008)

pugsly said:


> Tell you what, when I have a spare GTP that I want to kill, I will happily let it go with a satelite tracking system in Sydney ok.
> 
> $10 I find that tracking system inside a lace monitor about 3 days later lol..



this is sydney pugsley, it would be in a cat or a homeless teenager


----------



## Minka (Apr 9, 2008)

Hahahahahaha omg im with aslan i feel dumber after reading this thread(and im blonde)

BUT...

This was also found lurking in the sydney bush...

Kinda makes you wonder..:lol:


----------



## ravensgait (Apr 9, 2008)

Minka, that is a photo of me running from the thing above.. If you look closely you can see the fear in my eyes!! Randy


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 9, 2008)

This discussion made it to page 16? Did people actually discuss it the whole way through, or is most of this thread filled with posts like the one I'm making now, from people who thought it too ridiculous to read beyond the first two or three posts?

I have Chondros breeding in the drains outside my house, the cat used to bring them in, but the pterodactyls ate it (they're not extinct, you know? A few of them were missed by scientists, they live in the suburbs eating domestic pets).


----------



## method (Apr 9, 2008)

We have GTP's running around here in the wild in Perth, true story


----------



## Khagan (Apr 9, 2008)

Obviously everyone is denying the existance of GTPs in Sydney so they can capitalise on the profit of this wild colony.


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 9, 2008)

Never argue with idiots.They bring you down to their level then beat you with experience.The end.


----------



## beeman (Apr 9, 2008)

Ramsayi said:


> Never argue with idiots.They bring you down to their level then beat you with experience.The end.


 
Well said!, Now can one of the Mods please lock this
load of dribble so it cant continue.
THANKYOU


----------



## Spinipes (Apr 9, 2008)

good god its like the storey how someone saw a wild frill neck down in sydney "no it was a frill neck not a bearded" don't know how many times ive heard that before.


----------



## Hickson (Apr 9, 2008)

beeman said:


> Well said!, Now can one of the Mods please lock this
> load of dribble so it cant continue.
> THANKYOU



My thoughts exactly.

Subject is now closed. 



Hix


----------

